# Moto G5 vs. Lenovo P2?



## vostok (Aug 27, 2017)

Just wondering people's thoughts on which of these to go for.

They're broadly the same price (at least in the UK) and both seem to get rave reviews.

I thought I was destined for the G5 but then a few sites/channels gave the P2 a perfect score.

They match up quite well except the P2 has more RAM and a faster processor.

Usage: I'm a web developer so beyond the basic functions of a phone the key concern is speed of UI opening apps etc, as I'll be testing my work a lot. I don't play games or watch TV/films on phones.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 27, 2017)

Moto G5 probably has Better market penetration
and as such if your programing for it apps running on a lower spec phone would easily work on a higher spec phone
might seem Strange but the lower spec phone may be a better choice regarding programing
as You would reach a higher proportion of the App market.


----------



## bug (Aug 27, 2017)

The P2 comes with customized Android. That's a big con for me right there, but ymmv. It just happens that I'm looking to replace my phone as well, but I think I'm going for the G5 Plus. Huge step up in CPU and more storage. It's a bit more expensive than I'd like, but overall it just makes the cut. The only problem is, G5S Plus is just around the corner and I'd like to see that too before buying.

@dorsetknob That's not how you develop for entry level phones, you have the Android emulator to take care of that.


----------



## IceScreamer (Aug 27, 2017)

Even though I'm a big fan of Moto products I have to give this one to the P2. UI speed can be tweaked in the dev settings but that P2 has a Snapdragon 625 vs the 430 in the G5 and there will be a visible perf difference. As @bug said, spread for the G5 Plus if you can.


----------



## vostok (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks, guys. I've since come across the LG Stylus 3 (not Plus). It's worse in just about all specs BUT I really like the idea of annotating with a stylus and it seems to get good reviews.

Anyone any thoughts on / experience of this one?


----------

